# First Corian pens



## gcurran (Aug 10, 2008)

Tried my hand a turning a couple of corian Sierras yesterday.










I got a slab of corian from my daughter that was left over from her kitchen counters.  It was just under 1/2inch thick, glued two pieces together with medium CA and let sit overnite.  Finished just like acrylic - shape with a skew, 400, 600, and 800 wet sand, MM to 12000, plastic polish and coat with RenWax.

I will have to do more of this material, I like the way it finishes.  :biggrin:  :bananen_smilies039:


----------



## ronhampton (Aug 10, 2008)

nice job george:coffee::bananen_smilies026:


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 10, 2008)

Thought I would touch it up for you a bit. It was too dark and didn't show the color very well. I hope you don't mind. It is a very nice pen.


----------



## gcurran (Aug 10, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks Steve, that is more what they look like.  I have done amateur film photography for many years but this digital stuff just eludes me.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 10, 2008)

I love turning Corian, and I just found a basically unlimited supply of it free. A local shop will pretty much give me all their sink cutouts, which are plenty big enough for a couple dozen pens each PLUS a nice cutting board. 

Nice job on the pen--- that's one of the more interesting corian colors I've seen.


----------



## gcurran (Aug 10, 2008)

That is how these pens started - a sink cutout turned cutting board.  My SIL is smart enough to know not to use it that way and it was just sitting under the sink gathering dust.  I told my daughter that I was interested in trying some corian and the next thing I know there is this slab in my hand.  I hope to get about a dozen pens out of this piece (1/2 inch thick so it has to be doubled).  The real issue is now I have to find a cheap source.  :tongue:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2008)

gcurran said:


> The real issue is now I have to find a cheap source.  :tongue:



Like Matt said, find a shop that does solid surface and ask for sink cut outs. I even got samples from one local. You can also go on the different manufac. websites and request samples. Not as large, but enough to do a pen or two.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 13, 2008)

nice work


----------



## ROY67 (Feb 8, 2010)

has anybody tried ebay for corian blanks and other types, i recently bought over 360 pieces for 25$ good quality . 100 different colors.


----------



## tijolima (Feb 9, 2010)

I stopped at a local countertop store and spoke with the manager and inquired if it would be possible for me to watch their dumpster for scraps.  I showed him some of the pens I've made and since have periodically given him pens in return.  I have more Corian than I know what to do with.  It sure beats sending all of it to the landfill.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 9, 2010)

I am trying to find a soure now so a place that works with it is the best place o buy it?


----------



## helgi (Feb 9, 2010)

Been turning this stuff for a while now it's amazing what a person can do with it, here is an other idea that we come up with the corian installer and me, a matching paper towel stand, glue as many corian lengths together as the height of paper towel roll turn to design you fancy, turn base finish to what sheen you want result a happy female, another one rolling pin or pestle and bowl. This stuff is amazing as to what can be done with it,need jigs there is no better and flatter material. Just my two bits worth.

helgi.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely work, I like the colour of the corian you used!


----------

